# Bought a Collection of almost 300 RI Soda/beers



## RIBottleguy (Dec 28, 2015)

One of the former presidents of the Little Rhody Bottle Club decided to thin out his collection recently to focus strictly on RI beer ephemera, and I had the honor of being offered his impressive collection of RI soda and beer bottles.  It was not cheap, but it was certainly worth buying because many of the bottles were only known examples or very rare ones.  Out of the collection, I was able to add 104 bottles I didn't have yet, as well as upgrade about 100 I did have.  The doubles will be sold when I get the chance to separate and clean them.


----------



## anj2006 (Dec 28, 2015)

Thats pretty impressive my friend, now if only i could find someone who wants to thin out there inks collection !!!


----------



## 2find4me (Dec 28, 2015)

Niceee, I like that Indian one in the last pic.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Dec 29, 2015)

Quite a coup to acquire that collection!  

As a serious collector with a R.I. theme, can you give me an idea of rarity or value of this lonesome Pawtucket, R.I., Berry Springs Mineral Water?

 ​


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 29, 2015)

That's incredible! Congrats!


----------



## RIBottleguy (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi Harry,
Berry Spring was one of the most successful spring water companies in the state.  I have close to a dozen of their bottles.  Out of all of them, your 8oz. bottle is probably the hardest version to find, as most of them are quarts or pints.  It's a nice looking bottle, but unfortunately not very valuable, probably $5-10.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Dec 29, 2015)

RIBottleguy said:


> Hi Harry,
> Berry Spring was one of the most successful spring water companies in the state.  I have close to a dozen of their bottles.  Out of all of them, your 8oz. bottle is probably the hardest version to find, as most of them are quarts or pints.  It's a nice looking bottle, but unfortunately not very valuable, probably $5-10.



Thank you, I appreciate the info.  Happy New Year!


----------



## RCO (Dec 29, 2015)

its hard to believe someone was able to acquire that many different bottles in such good condition , it must of taken him a while to do so


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 29, 2015)

Impressive collection. Glad to see it pass to hands that will take care of it


----------



## sunrunner (Dec 29, 2015)

blimy ! I'm not to much in to buying my bottles , but that looks like a great collection.


----------



## Nevadabottles (Dec 29, 2015)

Wow, nice addition to your collection!


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 29, 2015)

Very nice gets, it is always nice to add to a collection!! congratulations on a great buy!


----------



## RIBottleguy (Dec 30, 2015)

RCO said:


> its hard to believe someone was able to acquire that many different bottles in such good condition , it must of taken him a while to do so



Yes it did!  He was collecting them since the late 1980s, and bought a few collections along the way.  I'm honored to be their new curator.


----------



## Lordbud (Dec 30, 2015)

Always nice to add a whole new collection to your collection...wow! Amazing such a small state had so many bottles made over the years. The East Coast has an extra 200 years "bottle history" over the West Coast. Congratulations on getting first dibs!


----------

